# BHTV HTML5 APP Call out to Brighthouse



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

@BrightHouseCare Now @Tivo supports HTML5 it might be a good time to consider BHTV to digital subscribers. @Opera OperaTvStore @tivodesign 

Last time I sent a tweet it was a few months later we received BHTV Desktop.I will compromise, but let's ditch the CableCard and un-necessary boxes and just adapt to working technology.

This might take time for them to consider, the current technology tied to BHTV is Silverlight it's encrypted at sign on for security reasons and as protection in place to prevent screen recorders from capturing the material. (Smart Move).


----------

